# 1964 Impala Trunk Kit/ Panel



## Jcsquare (Dec 7, 2015)

I have a 64 Impala and I would like to enclose my trunk. Does anyone has a template they can send me to make the necessary trunk panels similar to the attached picture.

It is not exactly what I want but it would be start to modify it to meet my needs. 

PM me if you have something similar.

Thanks.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Get a few sheets of cardboard and make templates. Transfer the templates onto wood, cut, & trim/file where necessary. 

Here's my '63, black carpet under helps shows the shape of the side panel/quarter panel protectors. I made a door for the passenger side panel to have a place for jumper cables n things. Panels are all pressure fit into place. 

Parts used: 4' x 4' sheet of 3/16" wood, 1 linear yard of vinyl, staples to hold the vinyl in place, led license plate frame, 2 small hinges & a magnet for the door. Cost about $50 including 30 sq. ft. of carpet. Took an afternoon to do.


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

damn cash money youve been busy huh. i got a chrome core support for that 63. ordered the wrong one and now im stuck with it


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yup i stay in the garage lol. Im keeping the 63 original for right now. 




Here's the same idea i did on my '94. Its 5 panels total: sides, center, and hinge covers to tie it all together. All pressure fit, no screws or brackets. Takes under a minute to remove them.


----------

